# Water Delivery Service - Recommendations?



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

We were gifted a water cooler thingy and my wife would love to get water delivery service (I'm a tap water guy). 

Does anyone have recommendations for a water delivery service? Preferably one in Al Barsha? Nestle, Oasis, Masafi - I don't really care. It is water in a bottle.

-md000/mike


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I get my water from Early Bird. They stock the major brands.


----------



## Sandgroper74 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi, we use Masafi. You buy a book of vouchers for 120 Dhs and then redeem them every week as you need, from the delivery truck. You get 12 bottles for the price of 10. The empty bottles are recycled.


----------



## ozgurk (Dec 24, 2011)

*Nestle Pure Life Service is not good*

I became the customer of the nestle pure life and i regret it. First I called them on Tuesday to have water on wednesday. they told me the delivery day is thursday for the area. Ok fine I said I waited for the thursday, no body came to bring water. On saturday morning i got a call form them telling me that they will deliver today. I m still waiting for the water it is 3:20 pm now. 

I do not know how it could be complicated to deliver a few glass of water.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

ozgurk said:


> I became the customer of the nestle pure life and i regret it. First I called them on Tuesday to have water on wednesday. they told me the delivery day is thursday for the area. Ok fine I said I waited for the thursday, no body came to bring water. On saturday morning i got a call form them telling me that they will deliver today. I m still waiting for the water it is 3:20 pm now.
> 
> I do not know how it could be complicated to deliver a few glass of water.



I use http://www.earlybird.ae They are great.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Americaneagle2012 (May 19, 2012)

I'd recommend Oasis Drinking Water, they are perfect in everything, service, response, and delivery schedule. Seven stars service.


----------

